# tshirt fulfillment with next level apparel



## newman23 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am looking for a tshirt fulfillment center that will print, pack, and ship shirts on demand. But, I am looking to print shirts on next level apparel's item #6210. Do you know anyone who offers this service and carries this product? Thanks.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Start looking close to you for screen printers. They should have an account with a distributor that an supply the shirts to them


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

newman23 said:


> I am looking for a tshirt fulfillment center that will print, pack, and ship shirts on demand. But, I am looking to print shirts on next level apparel's item #6210. Do you know anyone who offers this service and carries this product? Thanks.


Check out Shirts.io


----------



## DTGimprints (Oct 6, 2014)

We order next level on a daily basis and could do it with no problem.

Let me know if your still looking for a good source


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Are you looking for printing on the 6210 screenprinted or DTG?


----------



## ben9898 (Feb 15, 2011)

We offer some basic next level tees and we do all over dye sub on the burn outs as well. Next level are great shirts we are planning on adding more early this coming year.


----------

